# Luigi8008135SMWSC Is Banned



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2012)

Supergirl thread?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 17, 2012)

I see what you did there... @thread title


----------



## raulpica (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 17, 2012)

I beg you dont cry.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

;O;


----------



## Narayan (Aug 17, 2012)

i rushed into thread. then i saw supergirl.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## _kbnft (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't know what to say... so I'll say this.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 17, 2012)

Narayan said:


> i rushed into thread. then i saw supergirl.


Now a Rocket Raccoon thread?


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 17, 2012)

What is he really? What did he do?

Im not really gonna miss him.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 17, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Now a Rocket Raccoon thread?


that could do.
but you need to go a bit more to the west, across the ocean, to find something i might recognize.
edit: in your case, 2 bodies of water.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

LUIGI IS BANNED???
i dont care





He's probably at home telling all his friends how he trolled us for ages and we suck.

-Who noticed he's suspended and banned at the same time.
I LOL


----------



## Flame (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Aug 17, 2012)

Alright which fuck monkey merged the threads.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2012)

*suspended


----------



## Narayan (Aug 17, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Alright which fuck monkey merged the threads.



i looked back at the first post and I LOLED SO HARD .


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## DJPlace (Aug 17, 2012)

what did i miss?


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 17, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Alright which fuck monkey merged the threads.



It was obviously Raul. 

@[member='raulpica']


----------



## raulpica (Aug 17, 2012)

Wasn't me, I don't merge threads into fail-threads!


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 17, 2012)

I was on my way to finally maybe having a successful thread, and then he gets credited for it!  You know what this does to my epenis? It makes it flaccid, I can't make holes in my walls anymore.

Hope you're happy anonnamod.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 17, 2012)

Can't you just check the mod logs to find out who merged them?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 17, 2012)

Wait but why?
When is he coming back?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 17, 2012)

Is he seriously banned? I always thought there would be much more rejoicing in the eof when he was gone for good...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> LUIGI IS BANNED???
> i dont care
> 
> 
> ...


he keeps calling me, he's yelling, and crying at the same time at me, and blaming me that I got him banned, and calling everyone in the EoF mother suckers, so i guess i should do one thing.........


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> he keeps calling me, he's yelling, and crying at the same time at me, and blaming me that I got him banned, and calling everyone in the EoF mother suckers, so i guess i should do one thing.........


Oh oh!
Tell him I said
Crymoar LOL

Put emphasis on the 'oar' please


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 17, 2012)

You guys should be ashamed, making a 12 year old cry.


Spoiler



Just kidding, plus didn't he want to get banned?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 17, 2012)

No he doesnt actually care, he always posts a status of how large his warn level is like hes a badass. And if you cry for getting banned from a website where 90% of the members flamed you for being dumb, your just weird...
He brought it on himself, purposely i might add.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2012)

wat


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 17, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> he keeps calling me, he's yelling, and crying at the same time at me, and blaming me that I got him banned, and calling everyone in the EoF mother suckers,



I can say with absolute certainty and sincerity that you had exactly nothing to do with our decisions about him. 
He needs to learn that his actions have consequences and that he can't point the finger of blame at others for the things he chooses to do. This sort of reaction is indicative of why we really don't need or want him here.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 17, 2012)

who is Luigi8008135SMWSC Again?


----------



## Santee (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 17, 2012)

I felt left out


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 17, 2012)

By the way, I gave him his final warn, the last nail in his coffin. 

Oh yes.


----------



## Man18 (Aug 19, 2012)

ohh luigi boobies 8008135...


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2012)

I miss all the fun because my laptop died! I demand he be unbanned till I get a new laptop! After that he can be banned again


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 23, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I miss all the fun because my laptop died! I demand he be unbanned till I get a new laptop! After that he can be banned again


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 23, 2012)

its threads like these that make me happy I've no warns :3


----------



## Man18 (Aug 23, 2012)

cuz you are a pussy.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 23, 2012)

A message from Luigi8008135SMWSC from beyond the grave!

 Im sorry for trolling on the temp

So brave!

;O;


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 23, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> A message from Luigi8008135SMWSC from beyond the grave!
> 
> Im sorry for trolling on the temp
> 
> ...



Send him this plz.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSM3w1v-A_Y


----------



## Santee (Aug 23, 2012)

Every time this thread gets bumped I think his suspension is over....







So I beg you don't make me cry *;O;*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 23, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## Santee (Aug 23, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Bump.


----------



## Man18 (Aug 23, 2012)

hahahaha vulp


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 23, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> What is he really? What did he do?
> 
> Im not really gonna miss him.



Take a look at your ignore list. 

http://gbatemp.net/topic/328890-lets-take-a-moment-to-recognize-the-man-who-works-in-the-dildo-factory/


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2012)

Hmm which cake do you guys want?

This one? : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ill whip it up.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 23, 2012)

Santee said:


>



'Nother bump.
He's still gone.


----------



## Man18 (Aug 23, 2012)

Cake is a lie.....


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2012)

Man18 said:


> Cake is a lie.....







===============================================

*Luigi2012SM64DS calls xAC3L3G3NDx while xAC3L3G3NDx is sleeping."
*L2012SM64DS starts saying "Edit that post you made RIGHT NOW.
"I DID NOT TROLL OKAY? I WASN'T A SPAMMER SO THE STUPID _____________ SHOULD STOP CRYING AND UN BAN ME SO GO TELL HIM IM SORRY. AND ILL KEEP DELETING COOKIES AND REFRESHING THE PAGE, AWAITING FOR THE EDITING OF THAT POST.".

Now my fellow tempers, what have you noticed?
Rudeness:
Without a greeting or asking how I am, he calls for his own want; in a rude way!


----------



## Santee (Aug 24, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> 'Nother bump.
> He's still gone.


Now that I think about it, it wouldn't really matter if he came back, because he won't attempt to troll anymore and if he did he would be banned immediately,  .


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 24, 2012)

Luigi's cake is a lie.
Someone eat it


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 24, 2012)

Mehh...it was worth it, i guess...


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 25, 2012)

Damn I just tripped over this thread


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 25, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Damn I just tripped over this thread


I see what you did there.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 28, 2012)

His name was indicative of PR0 SK1LLZ and his trolling was obviously an attempt to show us how much better of a person he is than us. We should honor this man. 

Or rejoice that we have a little peace and quiet now. Thank god.


----------



## narutofan777 (Aug 28, 2012)

wait I thought it was a different thing?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> His name was indicative of PR0 SK1LLZ and his trolling was obviously an attempt to show us how much better of a person he is than us. We should honor this man.
> 
> Or rejoice that we have a little peace and quiet now. Thank god.



AKA.
12 year old.


I say we let this die and sink to 404.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2012)

Lol! He PMED me on YouTube saying nice words. The last sentence he said was:
ok man so plzz get me un banned.
He just said that obviously so I can get a mod to de-ban him. What a purpose guy. He only calls for his own purpose, or PM's me.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 28, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Lol! He PMED me on YouTube saying nice words. The last sentence he said was:
> ok man so plzz get me un banned.
> He just said that obviously so I can get a mod to de-ban him. What a purpose guy. He only calls for his own purpose, or PM's me.


We all know he's a tard. But don't be mean


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > Lol! He PMED me on YouTube saying nice words. The last sentence he said was:
> ...


LOL! I see what you said there. Yeah, I havent said anything to him right now, I just recieved a PM from him saying that, haven't replied to him yet.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 29, 2012)

Once someone squishes you with a hammer you usually don't get unsquished. 

Same applies to the ban hammer.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Once someone squishes you with a hammer you usually don't get unsquished.


Moral of the day right there
By the way, I set this as my Facebook status


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 30, 2012)

'Nother Bump.

I think I should keep you guys updated with what this guy says.. So we can laugh.
He PMed me on YouTube saying:
omg thank you man you are letting them know what i am saying here! 
great now tell them i want to be unbanned becuase 
i have nothing else to do here other then the computer
you are a great friend if you do this qaSim.
---
Lol that seriously made me laugh.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 30, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> 'Nother Bump.
> 
> I think I should keep you guys updated with what this guy says.. So we can laugh.
> He PMed me on YouTube saying:
> ...



Bro, internet is serious business.

XD


----------



## Santee (Aug 30, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> i have nothing else to do here other then the computer




Fuck he's persuasive.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 30, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> 'Nother Bump.
> 
> I think I should keep you guys updated with what this guy says.. So we can laugh.
> He PMed me on YouTube saying:
> ...









..._no_.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 30, 2012)

hmm maby he might come back as a zombie


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe he'll just change his IP and come back that way.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Maybe he'll just change his IP and come back that way.


It's actually p1ngpong.  Has been all along.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 31, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he'll just change his IP and come back that way.
> ...


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


.avi is better.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> i have nothing else to do here other then the computer


Thats quite sad.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 31, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> i have nothing else to do here other then the computer


Tell him to find a lake, go inside it and never come out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 1, 2012)

Luigi8008135SMWSC? That nick always reminded me of something... What was it... Hmmm...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2012)

I apologize for a bump but he sent me the following message:

You r just awful Who cares, its the EoF I can do whatever I want there. If they think I'm rude,  mods should stop giving me warnings, cause they need to grow up so do the people who take offense. Tell them to cry more. Give a message to following people:


Vulpie: I'm not scared of you, I'm gonna change my ip, and come back without you knowing
raulpoca and all othet guys message of that.
Your not a good friend either, stop telling them whqt I say 


====
wow he's a ass.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 9, 2012)

Its unbelievable .
How little I care


----------



## raulpica (Sep 9, 2012)

> raulpoca and all othet guys message of that.


Wat


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 9, 2012)

Even if he changes his IP, I'm pretty sure that the community will _sniff him out_ within mere seconds.

He has a certain... aura around him... and he needs to learn to respect his superiors.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 9, 2012)

what's that smell? it's the smell of an asshole!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2012)

Who else noticed he got banned near the days of him joining GBAtemp. 
Wow 67 guests are reading this topic.


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2012)

raulpica said:


> > raulpoca and all othet guys message of that.
> 
> 
> Wat


raulpoca plz


----------



## raulpica (Sep 9, 2012)

Veho said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > > raulpoca and all othet guys message of that.
> ...


Voho ur tru frend


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 9, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Vulpie: I'm not scared of you, I'm gonna change my ip, and come back without you knowing



Few things are easier than finding somebody who talks so much. The last few that tried haven't been worth a damn. Hope he's better than they were.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2012)

Can't stop laughing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2012)

Luigi8008135SMWSC if you ban evade with a new IP and account just PM me and I will protected you.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 9, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Luigi8008135SMWSC if you ban evade with a new IP and account just PM me and I will protected you.


p1ng stop protecting your favourite members


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2012)

Just doesn't know when to stop running his mouth. 

Or how to spell worth a damn.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 9, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Just doesn't know when to stop running his mouth.
> 
> Or how to spell worth a damn.



i'm the worst speller here!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 9, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Tell them to cry more.


;O;


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

Why do we have to keep hearing about this in the first place? Why keep bringing it up?
Dudes gone, we laughed at him enough, lets move on already.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 9, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Why do we have to keep hearing about this in the first place? Why keep bringing it up?
> Dudes gone, we laughed at him enough, lets move on already.


Most tempers seem to enjoy reveling in the past.
Its a strange habit I will never understand


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Why do we have to keep hearing about this in the first place? Why keep bringing it up?
> Dudes gone, we laughed at him enough, lets move on already.


Actually, I said I will keep you guys updated with his rubbish. And after what he said about the staff......


----------



## raulpica (Sep 9, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we have to keep hearing about this in the first place? Why keep bringing it up?
> ...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Why do we have to keep hearing about this in the first place? Why keep bringing it up?
> Dudes gone, we laughed at him enough, lets move on already.



It's fun to point and laugh. Especially when he deserved it. Especially when we didn't like him to begin with. (well, I didn't. Ought to not speak for everyone else XD)


----------



## Santee (Sep 9, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Most tempers seem to enjoy reveling in the past.
> Its a strange habit I will never understand


The future is an opaque mirror. Anyone who tries to look into it sees nothing but the dim outlines of an old and worried face.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 10, 2012)

Hijacking this thread.

Somebody said Spiderman thread v2?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 10, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Hijacking this thread.
> 
> Somebody said Spiderman thread v2?


Let's just use the old one


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)

You people are a bunch of arse cakes ARSE CAKES I TELL YOU!!! This is a fucking Supergirl thread...no not a thread about fucking Supergirl...mmmm real women dressed as Black Canary, Supergirl & Wonder Woman...just lezzing off with each other...OMFG THEY'RE DOING A FEMALE GUSH BUKKAKE WITH COSTUMES ON!!!!!!!!!! THEY'RE SOAKED!!!!!!!!  FAP FAP FAP FAP

Back on topic:


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2012)

Silly Kara, "situational homosexuality" might be a long phrase but it's not a long story by any means.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> You people are a bunch of arse cakes ARSE CAKES I TELL YOU!!! This is a fucking Supergirl thread...no not a thread about fucking Supergirl...mmmm real women dressed as Black Canary, Supergirl & Wonder Woman...just lezzing off with each other...OMFG THEY'RE DOING A FEMALE GUSH BUKKAKE WITH COSTUMES ON!!!!!!!!!! THEY'RE SOAKED!!!!!!!!  FAP FAP FAP FAP
> 
> Back on topic:








Yes.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

lets un ban him tell he he is un banned the RE BAN HIM


it will be so fun


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 10, 2013)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


>


 

Really you're going to necrobump like that? -_-


----------

